# mlp



## melgot (Nov 15, 2008)

Prompt where I can find drawings from Cartoon film my little pony 
Example: http://d.furaffinity.net/art/cvrenamon/1180657134.cvrenamon_mlp05heartmaker.jpg

As I search for similar drawings from all known cartoon films about horses.

Example: Spirit

Also I search for video and flash Yiff\furry with participation of horses
Unessentially from our site

if have written not in that section of moderators I ask to transfer to the necessary
fanks


----------



## Magnus (Nov 15, 2008)

www.google.com


----------



## Devious Bane (Nov 15, 2008)

Magnus said:


> www.google.com


Basically the end of the topic.
Stw.


----------



## melgot (Nov 15, 2008)

What you clever... Would be not present what to help....


----------



## Emil (Nov 15, 2008)

I havnt the slightest idea what youre trying to say...


----------



## melgot (Nov 15, 2008)

That not clear I search similar as presented in an example...


----------



## Magnus (Nov 15, 2008)

melgot said:


> What you clever... Would be not present what to help....



www.google.com also has a spellchecker


----------



## mrredfox (Nov 15, 2008)

/thread


----------



## melgot (Nov 15, 2008)

www.google.com Will show a minimum in comparison with that that people can show


----------



## Magnus (Nov 15, 2008)

melgot said:


> www.google.com Will show a minimum in comparison with that that people can show



That is not correct, you are just lazy and want people to do the searching for you. 


www.google.com


----------



## Thatch (Nov 15, 2008)

maybe he doesn't like google. Tough luck then


----------



## melgot (Nov 15, 2008)

I not lazy, in this searcher have seen all and have found it is a lot of. I hoped that normal people here sit and will show that that I yet have not found....


----------



## Devious Bane (Nov 15, 2008)

melgot said:


> I not lazy, in this searcher have seen all and have found it is a lot of. I hoped that normal people here sit and will show that that I yet have not found....


Solutions:
Re-Define your search
Try different sites like Ask or Yahoo.

Seriously, it's not hard to figure out how to get different results for what your looking for. _Searching the web for noobs is a nono._


----------



## Magnus (Nov 15, 2008)

you makin sense not much, wot wot? you funny typing yes yes? 


www.google.com


----------



## melgot (Nov 15, 2008)

Devious Bane said:


> Solutions:
> Re-Define your search
> Try different sites like Ask or Yahoo.
> 
> Seriously, it's not hard to figure out how to get different results for what your looking for. _Searching the web for noobs is a nono._



Clearly here nobody wishes to help, as it was expected


----------



## melgot (Nov 15, 2008)

Magnus said:


> you makin sense not much, wot wot? you funny typing yes yes?
> 
> 
> www.google.com



Simply I translate from Russian the translator, and it is difficult


----------



## Devious Bane (Nov 15, 2008)

melgot said:


> Clearly here nobody wishes to help, as it was expected


Then why did you make the thread?
We told you where to look, that's your help.

Edit:
Stop double posting.


----------



## Quiet269 (Nov 15, 2008)

Try this: http://rule34.paheal.net


----------



## Thatch (Nov 15, 2008)

I guess I have a soft heart today or sth.

http://e621.net/


----------



## melgot (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks all who has helped...


----------



## Devious Bane (Nov 15, 2008)

You're welcome. Now all that's left is this useless thread's death.


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 15, 2008)

Isn't My Little Pony porn like bestiality + paedophilia?


----------



## Devious Bane (Nov 15, 2008)

LizardKing said:


> Isn't My Little Pony porn like bestiality + paedophilia?


Depends if there there is a human or non-horse species involved.


----------



## Thatch (Nov 15, 2008)

LizardKing said:


> Isn't My Little Pony porn like bestiality + paedophilia?



I guess it's more like zoophilia+lolicon. Not the same magitude.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 15, 2008)

melgot said:


> Prompt where I can find drawings from Cartoon film my little pony
> Example: http://d.furaffinity.net/art/cvrenamon/1180657134.cvrenamon_mlp05heartmaker.jpg
> 
> As I search for similar drawings from all known cartoon films about horses.
> ...



This link should be labeled (NSFW) you almost got me into deep shit you ass!!!


----------

